# Deck Resurfacer - Worth it or not?



## Lookinforfish (Jan 7, 2011)

My back deck is made of wood. It is cracking and splintering. I have been looking around at HD and Lowes and trying to read up on the various deck resurfacer's that are out there by Behr, Olympic, etc. it seems like it might be a good alternative to removing and re decking it, but I'm not sure as most have pretty mixed reviews. I don't want something that will start peeling or not adhere well. If that's the case then I will just rip off all the old boards and put down new ones. 

Does anyone have any experience with this? Or perhaps an alternative?

Thanks


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Got a buddy that did his with the stuff Home Depot sells about a year and a half ago. His deck was in pretty bad shape. So far its holding up with no peeling but I guess time will tell.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*deck resurface*

Have you thought about turning the boards over?


----------



## Lookinforfish (Jan 7, 2011)

Ok. No I had not thought of turning over. Will check that out. Thanks.


----------



## BillGulledge (Nov 4, 2012)

I have 1500 sq ft of treated pine deck and made a huge mistake by applying the expensive Behr Premium Deck Treatment. Looked good for 1 year and then started coming off. The problem is it does not all come off and you have to remove the Behr product before applying anything else - even if you are crazy enough to want to re-apply the Behr. Regular deck treatment strippers won't work with Behr Premium. (Try sanding 1500 ft of deck at the Texas coast in the summer!!) One time Wood makes a stripper that will remove the Behr Premium treatment -- about $25/gallon. I am now using One Time Wood Deck Preservative but it is real expensive -- $75/gallon in 5 gallon quantity direct from the company. I have had it down for a year and so far -- so good. The good news is if you need to re-apply in several years, you just need to hose off the deck before re-applying - you don't need to remove the old stuff first.


----------

